# SCENT OF WOOL DRYING



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

this is how I started my upland hunting - 1956 - after a spring & summer of how to shoot over a pointer - a day in the field with PAP & his freinds English pointers & his - rain - snow & sleet - did get my 1st quail - home again - the pups r checked - the guns r cleaned - the game is - then the WOOL is hung on the steam pipes in the basement 2 dry out - V4 gore-tex - V4 hunter orange - V4 E-collars - this is WHAT it is - Har - HOB -Tr -Sj & the the rest of us that upland hunt - I go with WOOL - wet or dry - it does keep me warm - a peat - hard wood or steam fire - the scent of wool drying - does bring me back 2 my roots !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its always sweet, when a sight or smell takes you home.
With me its the sight of the Ozark mountains.
I could always see them in the distance, when I would be out with my grandpa.
He would be running his pointers, and I would be by his side.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

My wife has recently opened my eyes to the superior qualities of 
Merino Wool in the way of socks and Base Layer! .

A fresh pair of these socks coupled with my Meindl Glockner Boots, I can go for miles!!!

Dry, comfy and trying to keep up with my dogs! 

Good Times 

Hobbsy


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Or there is always the smell of this to bring you home!!











Hobbsy


----------

